# Form 80 & 1221 Required for Self & Spouse



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi all...I finally received a mail (through my agent) from my CO yesterday (visa lodged on 28 December, 2014 and after my agent asking him the status of my application on 6th April, 2015 having not heard from department on my application). 

The CO has asked to provide CV, Form 80 and Form 1221 within 7 days. In the Form 80 instructions what the CO has sent along with the request checklist, it is mentioned "Please indicate all the International Travel you have undertaken in the last 30 years". As per form 80, they have mentioned the International Travel details for only last 10 years and 30 years only in the case of humanitarian/refugee visa. So is it okay to provide only 10 years?

Secondly, I have my spouse as my secondary applicant. So is it normal for the CO to demand Form 80 and Form 1221? I pray this is a normal demand and there are no problems.

Thanking you guys in advance.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

dev1211 said:


> Hi all...I finally received a mail (through my agent) from my CO yesterday (visa lodged on 28 December, 2014 and after my agent asking him the status of my application on 6th April, 2015 having not heard from department on my application). The CO has asked to provide CV, Form 80 and Form 1221 within 7 days. In the Form 80 instructions what the CO has sent along with the request checklist, it is mentioned "Please indicate all the International Travel you have undertaken in the last 30 years". As per form 80, they have mentioned the International Travel details for only last 10 years and 30 years only in the case of humanitarian/refugee visa. So is it okay to provide only 10 years? Secondly, I have my spouse as my secondary applicant. So is it normal for the CO to demand Form 80 and Form 1221? I pray this is a normal demand and there are no problems. Thanking you guys in advance.


Please fill details as per instructions of CO. Yes it's absolutely normal for them to ask these forms for any applicant above the age 18.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Now after a Looong Wait, finally you have heard from your CO.

DO as the CO has asked for.

*Form 80* - This is normal and asked for ALL applicants those who are above 18 years. You should have already submitted Form 80 while uploading other documents. You Agent should have guided you properly. There is no harm in submitting Form 80 in advance and it just give more clarity to the CO.
*Form 1221* - This is a subset of Form 80.

Regarding International Travel record for last 30 years, its also fine to share it with them. Everything is normal, nothing to get worried about.

All the above things indicate that you are very close to getting a Grant as ALL other documents have been reviewed.

ALL THE BEST!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



dev1211 said:


> Hi all...I finally received a mail (through my agent) from my CO yesterday (visa lodged on 28 December, 2014 and after my agent asking him the status of my application on 6th April, 2015 having not heard from department on my application).
> 
> The CO has asked to provide CV, Form 80 and Form 1221 within 7 days. In the Form 80 instructions what the CO has sent along with the request checklist, it is mentioned "Please indicate all the International Travel you have undertaken in the last 30 years". As per form 80, they have mentioned the International Travel details for only last 10 years and 30 years only in the case of humanitarian/refugee visa. So is it okay to provide only 10 years?
> 
> ...


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> You seem to trust your agent more than anyone. If the CO has explicitly mentioned 30 years, then it's 30 year. If you've not travelling beyond 10-15 year, mention that.
> Secondly, if you're keen on getting the grant early stick to the 7 day deadline. If you ask for more time, CO might give you 4-5 week but at the same time the file gets pushed back.
> Form 80 won't take more than a couple of hours to complete. Form 1221 is just it's subset, so will be easier as well.


hi...i finally submitted my form 80 and 1221 yesterday. today would be the first working day for the CO to review. Strongly praying and awaiting the grant!


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Now after a Looong Wait, finally you have heard from your CO.
> 
> DO as the CO has asked for.
> 
> ...


Last 10yrs intl and travel history is required for Form 80 as per the latest edition 12/14. The communication that they send out has not been updated and still says 30yr history - COs are just using that. There was a ruling to backtrack 30yrs to 10yrs for regular applicants.


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

thank you for the information..also on the form itself they have mentioned 10 years...30 is only for humanitarian/refugee visa..


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi guys...I was asked to submit my forms 80 and 1221 within 7 days after receiving the email from the CO on 13th April, 2015. My agent uploaded the same by around 8pm Australian Time on 19th April, 2015 which was a Sunday and also my agent sent the same to the CO by email. However, I have still not received any communication from CO as yet. 

Also, in the request letter of forms 80 and 1221, there was a clause mentioned that "we try to respond to your enquiries within 7 days". So today is the 7th day and yet nothing is heard off from CO. So is it okay?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I was asked for 80/1221 and spouse was asked for 80. I got my visa without delay. This is absolutely a normal and not an out-of-the-ordinary request


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> I was asked for 80/1221 and spouse was asked for 80. I got my visa without delay. This is absolutely a normal and not an out-of-the-ordinary request


thank you...but could you please share how long did the CO take to issue the grant letter after this request?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dev1211 said:


> thank you...but could you please share how long did the CO take to issue the grant letter after this request?


a few weeks, however the delay was caused by employment verification by the embassy


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

hi...its been 2 weeks since i uploaded my documents on 19th April, 2015..i asked my agent to enquire the status, but he refused saying that we cannot enquire till 2 months...any idea how long this process usually takes?

Thanks..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Relax

Give it another week


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Relax
> 
> Give it another week


thanks...i was getting little impatient as i was intending to travel during mid june, 2015 which could add on the ticket costs...additionally i am worried for any negative results...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

no negative results. Remember it's a lot of information to process


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Just trying to understand, I see some people need to fill in 80 and 1221 and other don't. I went through the form 80 and its basically everything that you have already filled in the visa application form. Whats the significance and why only some people had to fill it?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Just trying to understand, I see some people need to fill in 80 and 1221 and other don't. I went through the form 80 and its basically everything that you have already filled in the visa application form. Whats the significance and why only some people had to fill it?


no idea  I was asked for 80/1221, my wife was asked for 80 only, other friends were not asked at all, other friends were asked for both 80/1221 for both partners


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have a query regarding FORM 80. In it we are asked the following:-

Q45 - Do you know details of your parents?
Q46 - Do you have siblings?

I have parents and an elder sibling, but they won't be migrating. 

So should I mention their details in Form 80 and indicate that they aren't migrating with me?

What would be the pros and cons of Including / Not-Including them in the application.

Please advice.



TheExpatriate said:


> no idea  I was asked for 80/1221, my wife was asked for 80 only, other friends were not asked at all, other friends were asked for both 80/1221 for both partners


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> I have a query regarding FORM 80. In it we are asked the following:-
> 
> Q45 - Do you know details of your parents?
> Q46 - Do you have siblings?
> ...


I think you might need to mention the dependents since the question is just naming them. In the visa applications, I had to mention the dependant even though they are not the co applicants


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> I have a query regarding FORM 80. In it we are asked the following:-
> 
> Q45 - Do you know details of your parents?
> Q46 - Do you have siblings?
> ...


you have to mention their details

you can't include parents if both are alive, and most certainly can't include minor siblings if your parents are alive. Adult siblings are out of the question 

but still you need to mention their info


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

dev1211 said:


> thank you...but could you please share how long did the CO take to issue the grant letter after this request?


Dev,

Do you have this provision to click on "Request Complete" in your immi account? After uploading the documents you need to click on it so that the CO will receive an email to process your application. I would suggest to give them a call rather than wait 2 months. I have seen so many people calling DIBP to check on their status and get the grant in few hours after calling. Anyway, its upto your choice.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As they aren't dependent on me, do I still have to include them in my VISA application and FORM 80?




TheExpatriate said:


> you have to mention their details
> 
> you can't include parents if both are alive, and most certainly can't include minor siblings if your parents are alive. Adult siblings are out of the question
> 
> but still you need to mention their info


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Jeeten#80 said:


> As they aren't dependent on me, do I still have to include them in my VISA application and FORM 80?


I had provided the details in both the questions but marked them as non applicant. There is no harm in mentioning their name.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> As they aren't dependent on me, do I still have to include them in my VISA application and FORM 80?


dependent or not, Form 80 requires ALL INFORMATION about EVERYONE


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you!

As they aren't dependent, then would I have to include them in the Online Visa Application?




TheExpatriate said:


> dependent or not, Form 80 requires ALL INFORMATION about EVERYONE


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> As they aren't dependent, then would I have to include them in the Online Visa Application?


In eVisa you need to include migrating and non-migrating dependents, which include
1- Spouse
2- Children under 18 years old
3- Children over 18 years old, who are still living with you, still studying full time, and have not turned 25 yet


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you!



TheExpatriate said:


> In eVisa you need to include migrating and non-migrating dependents, which include
> 1- Spouse
> 2- Children under 18 years old
> 3- Children over 18 years old, who are still living with you, still studying full time, and have not turned 25 yet


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

sandeepr said:


> Dev,
> 
> Do you have this provision to click on "Request Complete" in your immi account? After uploading the documents you need to click on it so that the CO will receive an email to process your application. I would suggest to give them a call rather than wait 2 months. I have seen so many people calling DIBP to check on their status and get the grant in few hours after calling. Anyway, its upto your choice.


Hi Sandeep,

My agent had sent me the snapshots of the uploaded forms and also written that he has intimated the CO through email. As per my agent he said that last time we sent a status enquiry the CO unnecessarily asked to fill the forms 80 and 1221.

I don't know how far this may be true. From what I read on forums, people have mentioned that these forms need to be submitted initially itself during lodgement, especially when we are applying with Spouse (secondary applicant). This is what my agent didn't do. But again, he has been able to get many grant letters without giving these forms. So as per him, he is advising to wait since asking any more status queries may complicate the process or add on the requirement for additional documents.

Also, I don't understand the scenario. We received no intimation about CO allocation unless my agent sent a status enquiry after understanding that all the applications after 13th Jan, 2015 have been allocated to COs. Once he emails, within 4 days a CO mails asking for submission of the forms 80 and 1221 for both myself and spouse within 7 days.

Now if the CO wanted to delay because of his work load, then he could have given 28 days instead of 7 days.

Additionally, the DIBP website states that 189 visa is priority 4. So if he has reviewed my application then that means there must be no priority 1, 2 or 3 applications with him. Thats why he has reviewed mine. So what is taking him so long?

I am sorry for such a detailed message! But I am really stressed as I want to travel in a month's time and don't understand why so much time is being spent (over 4 months) since my visa lodgement on Dec 28th, 2014.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

dev1211 said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> My agent had sent me the snapshots of the uploaded forms and also written that he has intimated the CO through email. As per my agent he said that last time we sent a status enquiry the CO unnecessarily asked to fill the forms 80 and 1221.
> 
> ...


Now I don't know why your application took so long before being picked up by a CO but these days there are no dedicated CO.
My files was picked up by a CO last week, asked for 1221, CV & asked wife's PTE to be directly linked to DIBP and provided 7 days of time.
The provided information was reviewed yesterday and an acknowledgement received from a different CO, that all docs have been received and the processing with proceed further. I spoke to GSM Helpdesk this morning, the lady sounded very positive but I did not receive any grant. So you really can't be sure on how DIBP processes a visa application.
Just be proactive at your end and provide all the documents upfront and be hopeful.


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Now I don't know why your application took so long before being picked up by a CO but these days there are no dedicated CO.
> My files was picked up by a CO last week, asked for 1221, CV & asked wife's PTE to be directly linked to DIBP and provided 7 days of time.
> The provided information was reviewed yesterday and an acknowledgement received from a different CO, that all docs have been received and the processing with proceed further. I spoke to GSM Helpdesk this morning, the lady sounded very positive but I did not receive any grant. So you really can't be sure on how DIBP processes a visa application.
> Just be proactive at your end and provide all the documents upfront and be hopeful.


From your track history, your process seems to be going well in time...hopefully u will get the grant letter very soon.. my case was being processed quite well in time...but i don't understand what is happening the last moment! i dont even know if they have reviewed the documents or not...hope DIBP would understand how the applicants would feel after spending loads of money, time and efforts just to indefinitely wait and hope..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

all I can say. Relax. Nothing can be done to accelerate it ..... yes, front-end loading everything could have accelerated it, but what's done is done. 

Just relax ..... it will come shortly


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

i have applied my visa on 17th march and co assign on 1 may ask form 80 and cv for both spouse

i have submitted it on 5 may. 

waiting for visa. 

any idea how much time will take?

thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

At least for 28 days from 1st May, they won't work on your application IF they are busy.

May be by mid June you may expect some news, IF the documents provided by you don't raise new queries.




jpadda001 said:


> i have applied my visa on 17th march and co assign on 1 may ask form 80 and cv for both spouse
> 
> i have submitted it on 5 may.
> 
> ...


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Dear all,

Related to form 80 how i can answer this question (Note , Iam egyption )
Are you of Arabic descent?


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Congrats 
If you can help me 
Related to form 80 how i can answer this question (Note , Iam egyption )
Are you of Arabic descent? 

Regards,



dev1211 said:


> hi...i finally submitted my form 80 and 1221 yesterday. today would be the first working day for the CO to review. Strongly praying and awaiting the grant!


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

dopo12 said:


> Congrats
> If you can help me
> Related to form 80 how i can answer this question (Note , Iam egyption )
> Are you of Arabic descent?
> ...


I am a resident in Oman though not of Arabic descent. You can download the forms from the DIBP website. The forms are pretty straight enough asking all the details about you. I would suggest you to fill the form 80 first since form 1221 is a subset of form 80.

Also, if you have the opportunity, please submit both these forms for each applicant even if the CO has not asked from you. This would save you time unlike in my case.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> Congrats If you can help me Related to form 80 how i can answer this question (Note , Iam egyption ) Are you of Arabic descent? Regards,


You are of Egyptian descent not Arabic, as far as I know both are different. You may cross check with Egyptians in the forum thread.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

dev1211 said:


> I am a resident in Oman though not of Arabic descent. You can download the forms from the DIBP website. The forms are pretty straight enough asking all the details about you. I would suggest you to fill the form 80 first since form 1221 is a subset of form 80. Also, if you have the opportunity, please submit both these forms for each applicant even if the CO has not asked from you. This would save you time unlike in my case.


Dev, he was asking about his descent not yours


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> Congrats
> If you can help me
> Related to form 80 how i can answer this question (Note , Iam egyption )
> Are you of Arabic descent?
> ...


Yes you are. 




TeamRanger said:


> You are of Egyptian descent not Arabic, as far as I know both are different. You may cross check with Egyptians in the forum thread.


Egyptians are Arab. They speak Arabic. They have Arab blood. Their names follow the Arabic naming convention (First Name, Father's Name, Grandfather's Name, Family Name ...etc.)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> Iam still confused some people say yes arabic and same say no if there are reference to find this info pls inform me
> Thx


well trust ME. I am Egyptian, yes we are Arabs, we do speak Arabic, Arabic is the official language, Arabic is the language your ID card, passport, Birth Certificate in ...... And finally, I answered the question with YES and mentioned my father's father's name as they requested and got the visa.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Thanx for your help i will do that.



TheExpatriate said:


> well trust ME. I am Egyptian, yes we are Arabs, we do speak Arabic, Arabic is the official language, Arabic is the language your ID card, passport, Birth Certificate in ...... And finally, I answered the question with YES and mentioned my father's father's name as they requested and got the visa.


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

*Help needed for mistakes in 189 Visa application*

Dear all,

I had applied for 189 Visa and added my spouse and children's as dependent in my application.

Brief details about My spouse education--> Masters degree in Kannada and from 1st to 10th standard also Kannada Medium, English speaking/writing knowledge is poor/low.

I have below questions worrying me

A) For Spouse "Education History" in Visa Application:

1) I had selected "Masters Degree (Other)" and selected "NO" for question "Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above, Now in supporting documents required list under spouse, They have not asked any Qualification documents
Question1) Whether I have to submit form 1023(Notifications of incorrect answers) for this mistake?
Question 2) Upfront shall I upload translated educational documents of my spouse for 10th, degree & Master degree certificates as proof even though they had not mentioned asked under her documents request?

B) For Spouse "English Language Ability" in Visa Application:

1) As she not written any English language test in last 36 months--> I had selected "NO" in Visa Application.

2) As she doesn't have functional English language ability--> I had selected "NO", Question1) Whether It would be any problem in getting Visa approval if there is no functional English?
Question 2)Whether CO will ask for second installment for not having functional English language ability ? When they would ask if yes?


C) For Spouse & Children evidence document:

1) What document we can show/submit for "Evidence of Custody" for Spouse and children ?

D) For Parents (Mother & Father) in Visa Application:

1) I had given both parents as non-migrants in visa application, they do not have passport. But now in supporting documents required list: Character certificate, Health assessment and Form 1221 is being requested/mentioned :
Question 1) Whether I have to front load form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers) as parents are not my dependents?
Question 2) Any way to write/submit a form/letter/amendment to CO/ Visa Officer that both parents are not dependents to remove parents from visa application?

Request your advise me on above concerns for me.

Thanks
Dhananjaya K


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Now after a Looong Wait, finally you have heard from your CO.
> 
> DO as the CO has asked for.
> 
> ...



Jeetendra / Expatriate 

Just saw this information and i got my CO allocated 1 week back and requested for a letter from Gynecologist about my Spouse pregnancy
My Queries are: 

(1) All my docs uploaded but for myself & myspouse i didnt upload Form-80. My CO didnt asked about this instead he asked letter from Doctor. I submited this and awaiting for his reply. Do i need to submit FORM 80 again ? i previously travelled AUS through my company and submitted 1221 form (if i remember) thats why he didnt ask to upload my Form-80.. May be
(2) I feel my visa will be on hold until my baby got delivered as my wife didnt go for chest X-Ray as its 4th Month. Is it true ? do i need to pay visa fees for my baby too..!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Jeetendra / Expatriate
> 
> Just saw this information and i got my CO allocated 1 week back and requested for a letter from Gynecologist about my Spouse pregnancy
> My Queries are:
> ...


1- Only if you travel for 14+ days at one time you need to advise the CO

2- what's your wife's citizenship and where did she live for 90+ days in the last five years (this I need to answer ur question re x-ray)

re child visa fees, a child born AFTER lodgement but BEFORE grant is added free of charge (but u will have to pay for the child medical checks of course)


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- Only if you travel for 14+ days at one time you need to advise the CO
> 
> 2- what's your wife's citizenship and where did she live for 90+ days in the last five years (this I need to answer ur question re x-ray)
> 
> re child visa fees, a child born AFTER lodgement but BEFORE grant is added free of charge (but u will have to pay for the child medical checks of course)



Thank you for replying

My Wife is Indian Citizen. She lives in India only for the last 10 years. I understand that Visa fees is free for child in this case and have to pay for Child Medical Fees


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi people,

this thread seems to be very informative so i am just subscribing to it. All the very best to everyone who have applied for the visa and waiting for their grant.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Dear all
I have some questions related to form 80

19 -Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
23 -Why are you travelling to Australia?
25 -Are you applying for a temporary visa? (note iam applying for 489 )
45 -Do you know details of your parents? Country of current residence(my parents now in Australia with visitor visa ) so the answer will be Egypt or Australia 
46 -Do you have siblings?

Regards,


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

19: Have you? If you have, put the details
23: Migration
25: Yes (since 489 is a temporary visa)
45: If they're only visiting Australia, then they don't live here so you'd put Egypt
46: Do you?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...





dopo12 said:


> Dear all
> I have some questions related to form 80
> 
> 19 -Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> ...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> Dear all
> I have some questions related to form 80
> 
> 19 -Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> ...


19- How are we supposed to know?
23- Migration
25- Yes
45- Egypt
46- Again, how are we supposed to know?


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello all...good to see this forum developing...well it has been almost 5 months since my visa lodgement. The timeline is as follows:

Visa Lodgement: 28th Dec, 2014
Nothing heard about CO allocation so agent wrote a mail to which CO replied on 13th April, 2015 asking for forms 80 and 1221 for both myself and spouse within 7 days.

Submitted the same by 19th April, 2015 (Sunday) around 8pm Sydney time. A month over since then. Anyone having any idea what can be causing so much delay? My agent is asking not to followup till june 19th, 2015 since last time he followed up and they asked to submit forms 80 and 1221 which was "unnecessary" as per the agent.

Now based on all my analysis what may be causing the delay, I have the following doubts:

1. My spouse had her student visa for USA rejected twice when she wanted to go for his post graduation after having obtained an admission. There was no particular reason for rejection. The officer verbally said "Insufficient information about USA". The second rejection was done only because of first rejection. Again, the verbal reason was "due to first rejection". This is what I have written in my form 80.

2. I have a problem of skin eczema as a small patch on my leg. The doctor during my medical examination confirmed me that this point will not affect my medical examination. I read online that skin eczema i non contagious and actually speaking its a very common skin irritation problem. So I hope I am right if I assume this may not be a problem.

I don't know how long these guys will take for my grant. I fail to understand the 5 months delay. Any ideas/suggestions?

Thanks..


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Thx for your reply
but i dont know what they mean by:
Question 46



TheExpatriate said:


> 19- How are we supposed to know?
> 23- Migration
> 25- Yes
> 45- Egypt
> 46- Again, how are we supposed to know?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you read my reply carefully, you won't have this question. Let me post it here again.


Also how would we know IF you have any Brother(s) / Sister (s)


*46 -Do you have siblings?*

*[JEET]* - IF you have any Brother(s) / Sister (s) then Yes ELSE No




dopo12 said:


> Thx for your reply
> but i dont know what they mean by:
> Question 46


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

I have one brother who 32 years and sister 27 years so i have to mention them in this form


Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you read my reply carefully, you won't have this question. Let me post it here again.
> 
> 
> Also how would we know IF you have any Brother(s) / Sister (s)
> ...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> Thx for your reply
> but i dont know what they mean by:
> Question 46


I mean how are we supposed to know if you have brothers and sisters or not?

The question in the form is in plain English. Do you have siblings? if Yes say Yes if No say No ....


----------



## whattodonow (May 20, 2015)

Hi everyone, I have a question:

I front-loaded Form 80 with my application. Will I have to send Form 1221 as well? Or rather, how likely is it that the CO will ask for Form 1221 in my case?

Thanks to all!


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

whattodonow said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question:
> 
> I front-loaded Form 80 with my application. Will I have to send Form 1221 as well? Or rather, how likely is it that the CO will ask for Form 1221 in my case?
> 
> Thanks to all!


If you have extensive travel history then yest upload 1221, though I have not understood the rationale behind asking for 1221 when Form 80 is already provided.


----------



## whattodonow (May 20, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> If you have extensive travel history then yest upload 1221, though I have not understood the rationale behind asking for 1221 when Form 80 is already provided.


Ramesh,

Thanks for the response. I do travel a lot, but all the trips have already been documented in Form 80. So is it still yes to Form 1221?

Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, now you get it .


Include their details in FORM 80.





dopo12 said:


> I have one brother who 32 years and sister 27 years so i have to mention them in this form


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As you have already submitted FORM 80, now wait for CO assignment.


IF CO explicitly asks for FORM 1221, then you MUST provide it until then hold on.


Also there are chances that you won't be asked for FORM 1221.




whattodonow said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question:
> 
> I front-loaded Form 80 with my application. Will I have to send Form 1221 as well? Or rather, how likely is it that the CO will ask for Form 1221 in my case?
> 
> Thanks to all!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

FORM 1221 is a subset of FORM 80, as you have already submitted FORM 80, now wait for CO assignment.


IF CO explicitly asks for FORM 1221, then you MUST provide it until then hold on.


Also there are chances that you won't be asked for FORM 1221.




whattodonow said:


> Ramesh,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I do travel a lot, but all the trips have already been documented in Form 80. So is it still yes to Form 1221?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## whattodonow (May 20, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> FORM 1221 is a subset of FORM 80, as you have already submitted FORM 80, now wait for CO assignment.
> 
> 
> IF CO explicitly asks for FORM 1221, then you MUST provide it until then hold on.
> ...


Thanks, Jeeten. Shall stay put then.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

TeamRanger said:


> Please fill details as per instructions of CO. Yes it's absolutely normal for them to ask these forms for any applicant above the age 18.


Hi

Are these stages separate or one off together?

1. Visa Application Lodging
2. Visa Application Payment
3. Supporting Documents Upload

Further, how to upload Medical?

Thanks


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

ILY said:


> Hi
> 
> Are these stages separate or one off together?
> 
> ...


Hi,

1. Visa Application Lodging
2. Visa Application Payment

The above mentioned 2 stages are altogether but it can be breaked as well if you haven't arranged the funds to pay the fees. Supporting docs can only be uploaded after you pay the visa fees.

For meds you dont have to upload anything as it will be done directly from the hospital you visited.

All he best..

Regards
Sameer


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Visa Application Lodging
> 2. Visa Application Payment
> ...


does it mean that I can lodge visa application and make payment whereas I can upload my documents in next few days time? Is it possible?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

YES, you have assumed correctly.


MOREOVER you may upload documents until your CO is assigned OR the application gets locked.




ILY said:


> does it mean that I can lodge visa application and make payment whereas I can upload my documents in next few days time? Is it possible?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## amitkal (Jan 27, 2015)

Is form 80 and 1221 required for every single applicant? Like if my wife is dependent then do i still have to submit the same for her as well?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*IT has been observed THAT*


FORM 80 is ideally required for Primary Applicant and Dependents 

AND

FORM 1221 is ideally required for Dependents over 18 years OLD


*As FORM 1221 is a subset of FORM 80*, you should hold on UNTIL CO explicitly asks for FORM 1221.


IF you are aspiring for DIRECT GRANT OR want to cut down on CO communication,

THEN I would suggest you should upload FORM 80 for ALL applicants above 18 years OLD, WHILE uploading other documents.



> *Excerpt from IMMI website:*
> 
> In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:
> 
> ...






amitkal said:


> Is form 80 and 1221 required for every single applicant? Like if my wife is dependent then do i still have to submit the same for her as well?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> FORM 80 is ideally required for Primary Applicant and Dependents
> 
> AND
> 
> ...


Should we have to submit Form 80 for "Non Migrating Dependents" above 18 also?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I haven't heard of FORM 80 for Non-Migrating Dependents BUT PCC and MEDICALS are required for them.


Others might have different experience regarding this.



ILY said:


> Should we have to submit Form 80 for "Non Migrating Dependents" above 18 also?


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Guys, while filling form 80, do we need to give education details starting from class 1 as they have asked since birth? Can someone provide sample format what they did?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Everyone has to provide it as it is required.


As you would provide details for your Bachelors/Masters Degree SIMILARLY you have to provide details for your Primary / Secondary / Higher Secondary education.


IF you have School Leaving Certificate handy THEN these details can be easily extracted from it.




vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, while filling form 80, do we need to give education details starting from class 1 as they have asked since birth? Can someone provide sample format what they did?


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

i have different school from class 1 to class 3 and then different for class 4 till 10th class...how should we mention that in the form..is class 1 to class 8 comes under primary education and class 9 and class 10 comes under secondary..little confused in that..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just split it up as per School.


*Full name of institution* - Indicate the Board (State / CBSE / ICSE)

*Full name of course or description.....* - Indicate Primary / Secondary..

*Campus/address of institution* - Mention School name and address




vmahajan25 said:


> i have different school from class 1 to class 3 and then different for class 4 till 10th class...how should we mention that in the form..is class 1 to class 8 comes under primary education and class 9 and class 10 comes under secondary..little confused in that..


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, while filling form 80, do we need to give education details starting from class 1 as they have asked since birth? Can someone provide sample format what they did?


i guess the sentence "from birth" itself is very clear. You obviously need to submit your details from the lowest education grade which even includes your kindergarten! please do not doubt any question in the form 80. if it says since birth then it is since birth. similarly u will have a travel history for 10 years. pls give the details for 10 years,,


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, while filling form 80, do we need to give education details starting from class 1 as they have asked since birth? Can someone provide sample format what they did?


i guess the sentence "from birth" itself is very clear. You obviously need to submit your details from the lowest education grade which even includes your kindergarten! please do not doubt any question in the form 80. if it says since birth then it is since birth. similarly u will have a travel history for 10 years. pls give the details for 10 years,,


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

dev1211 said:


> i guess the sentence "from birth" itself is very clear. You obviously need to submit your details from the lowest education grade which even includes your kindergarten! please do not doubt any question in the form 80. if it says since birth then it is since birth. similarly u will have a travel history for 10 years. pls give the details for 10 years,,


Travel history is another problem for me as me and my family lost passports when we traveled to malaysia 3 yrs back and now we dont know the exact dates on which we travelled as that passports had other travels stamped too...i dont know how to go ahead with that as in form 80 they have asked the dates but i am not sure about dates, month we do know


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mention approximate dates AND in *Part T – Additional information* give a brief about your problem.





vmahajan25 said:


> Travel history is another problem for me as me and my family lost passports when we traveled to malaysia 3 yrs back and now we dont know the exact dates on which we travelled as that passports had other travels stamped too...i dont know how to go ahead with that as in form 80 they have asked the dates but i am not sure about dates, month we do know


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Mention approximate dates AND in *Part T – Additional information* give a brief about your problem.


Thanks Guys for your help, that will help in filling Form 80


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

vmahajan25 said:


> Thanks Guys for your help, that will help in filling Form 80


I live in Oman where I was able to get my entry-exit details from the airport authorities. I am not sure about India but do try with some government offices (such as regional passport office) because they will be having all your entry-exit details. All the best mate! hopefully u will get your visa soon!


----------



## Scauz (Jun 3, 2015)

*Is form 1221 a mandatory requirement for Spouse visa 309?*

Hi, 

Please advise, is form 1221 a mandatory requirement for Spouse visa 309 (lodged online)? 

I checked on the AHC India webpage, 1221 is not mentioned (Link: Visas and migration- Partner migration - Australian High Commission). 

Many Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

When a Visa is lodged, THAT time under each applicants document advisory you will find the required forms (If any).


OR CO might request for FORMs like FORM80, FORM 1221..etc (If and when assigned).




Scauz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please advise, is form 1221 a mandatory requirement for Spouse visa 309 (lodged online)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Scauz (Jun 3, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> When a Visa is lodged, THAT time under each applicants document advisory you will find the required forms (If any).
> 
> 
> OR CO might request for FORMs like FORM80, FORM 1221..etc (If and when assigned).


Thank you, Jeeten. Yes, I had checked that and 1221 is not mentioned under required forms/docs whereas form 80 is mentioned which I did upload. 

I think it's best to wait for CO's instructions. 

Cheers,


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

Guys -- Please answer this.....Is adding a friend name in Form80 going to help in any way or not a biggie??


----------



## Scauz (Jun 3, 2015)

I guess you refer to Q 32, 48 & 49! If you have genuine friends here in Oz then yes you should give their details. This, in my view, will make your application more truthful! And do let them (ur friends) know about this form/requirement. 

Cheers,


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

Question 48.



Scauz said:


> Can you be more precise? Please point out the question no in form 80.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## Scauz (Jun 3, 2015)

ausdream189 said:


> Question 48.


Yes, do it. 

Cheers,


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Part F – Employment*

Probably this is right thread to post my query .


Hi guys i am filling form 80 can anyone help me in Part F – Employment . 

It has mentioned we need to tell from birth …

Actually after my graduate studies i am in the same job ,

So can i i will have just 2 entries for part f 

(1) From birth - under graduate finish date

(2) Join date of work to current date . 

Looking for feed back guys will be great if someone got the grant help on this , since CO has accepted their answer . Thanks


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

andrew64 said:


> Probably this is right thread to post my query .
> 
> 
> Hi guys i am filling form 80 can anyone help me in Part F – Employment .
> ...


Instructions are pretty straight forward, you need to provide employment and unemployment since birth. Unemployment to be mentioned only if you've career gaps.
Employment: from date of first job till date.
Not required to mentioned what did you since birth until your first job.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> Instructions are pretty straight forward, you need to provide employment and unemployment since birth. Unemployment to be mentioned only if you've career gaps.
> Employment: from date of first job till date.
> Not required to mentioned what did you since birth until your first job.


Your abosultely that's what i thought of , but please see the part i have copied from 80 , it is asking both employment and unemployment . But see the 1st critieria of unemployment , from birth to 1st job also considered unemployment ... that why i am confused .

Part F – Employment
20 Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth

Employment includes:
• all paid employment
• self-employment/family business
• work experience/internships
• unpaid employment/volunteer work.

Unemployment includes:
• from date of birth up until first employment


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

andrew64 said:


> Your abosultely that's what i thought of , but please see the part i have copied from 80 , it is asking both employment and unemployment . But see the 1st critieria of unemployment , from birth to 1st job also considered unemployment ... that why i am confused .
> 
> Part F – Employment
> 20 Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth
> ...


Let's say from birth until your first job you were studying. So that goes in the next part(G) where you mention about your academics.
All I mentioned in part F was from my first job till date.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Leaving Blank or N/A*

guys some the fields like further stay , proposed address in aussie are not applicable for most . Did you leave blank or write it as N/A


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

We have to leave it as Blank.


*E.g. -*

*Q32* - Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?


On selecting *NO* check-box we are advised to *Go to Part J* 




andrew64 said:


> guys some the fields like further stay , proposed address in aussie are not applicable for most . Did you leave blank or write it as N/A


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

As per form 80, we have to provide education details since birth.
If I started my school at the age of 5 then what do I have to write for 0 years to 5 years?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Write nothing, CO would understand this.




kamy58 said:


> As per form 80, we have to provide education details since birth.
> If I started my school at the age of 5 then what do I have to write for 0 years to 5 years?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Write nothing, CO would understand this.


Thanks Jeeten, what about gaps in education? I have a gap between 12th and bachelor's degree.
DO I have to write "UNEMPLOYED" in education section?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes you would have to include that period as UNEMPLOYED or anything relevant THAT you were doing during that time LIKE seeking admission, appearing for competitive examinations.




kamy58 said:


> Thanks Jeeten, what about gaps in education? I have a gap between 12th and bachelor's degree.
> DO I have to write "UNEMPLOYED" in education section?


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello.. Please mention as follows:

1. From Birth date - Previous Date before job - UNEMPLOYED (STUDYING)
2. Dates of Employment - WORKING WITH XXXX

I have got my grant last month and this is what I had written...All he best!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*form 1221*

Guys in form 1221 , 

Part N – Additional information

43 ) Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia

N/A 


44) Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration?

What should we write for this ? anyone got the grant can you share the answer .


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Guys in form 1221 ,
> 
> Part N – Additional information
> 
> ...


Hi...you can leave these answers blank unless you have any specific information to share...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*form 80 questions*

(1) Guys is it necessary to mention the internship in the employment section in form 80 , if we have during our tertiary education . But these won't have appointment letters since these are simple internships

(2) What should be the answer for question 13 , i got a new passport , since the old passport will be expired in august mid , i can't answer as expired , but in others what can i write any thought in this . Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my View:*


1 - No need to include internships in the employment section.


2 - Just mention "WAS ABOUT TO EXPIRE, I RENEWED IT"






andrew64 said:


> (1) Guys is it necessary to mention the internship in the employment section in form 80 , if we have during our tertiary education . But these won't have appointment letters since these are simple internships
> 
> (2) What should be the answer for question 13 , i got a new passport , since the old passport will be expired in august mid , i can't answer as expired , but in others what can i write any thought in this . Thanks


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*question 24*

Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to Australia?

Guys can please help me to answer for the above question ,mine is state sponsorship 190. So i will be mentioning the state or city for list the town or cities . But i am not sure date and flight number , So should i just tick yes and provide the name of the state . Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is Q24: Just select "No" and move to next relevant question.


Answer second part of Q23: DATES AND EVENTS ARE NOT KNOWN AT THIS STAGE.




andrew64 said:


> Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to Australia?
> 
> Guys can please help me to answer for the above question ,mine is state sponsorship 190. So i will be mentioning the state or city for list the town or cities . But i am not sure date and flight number , So should i just tick yes and provide the name of the state . Thanks


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

hello guys.. need some help.. in part E, international movement.

I live in singapore bcos of my work for 5yrs now, Most of the time I travelled back to my home country philippines maybe every 2 or 3 months.. so for 5 years some of my travels i forgot the dates.. Is it really required to enter all those same country destinations? Thank u in advanced


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

bl_blitz said:


> hello guys.. need some help.. in part E, international movement.
> 
> I live in singapore bcos of my work for 5yrs now, Most of the time I travelled back to my home country philippines maybe every 2 or 3 months.. so for 5 years some of my travels i forgot the dates.. Is it really required to enter all those same country destinations? Thank u in advanced


ideally u have to give all the dates...if you dont remember then try to be as accurate as you can..i feel its on luck...they normally check this randomly..


----------



## Scauz (Jun 3, 2015)

bl_blitz said:


> hello guys.. need some help.. in part E, international movement.
> 
> I live in singapore bcos of my work for 5yrs now, Most of the time I travelled back to my home country philippines maybe every 2 or 3 months.. so for 5 years some of my travels i forgot the dates.. Is it really required to enter all those same country destinations? Thank u in advanced


Don't they stamp the passports in Singapore and Philippines? If not, then provide estimated dates and mention this on the last blank page as "to the best of my knowledge" - this will cover you! 

Cheers,


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi,

I am in the process of filling form 80 and want to know if I need to show proofs for all the education (including primary, middle) and all the employment history. Reason I am asking this is that I do not have any documents for 1st to 9th.
Also, if I have a 1 yr or so gap between finishing my studies and taking up my first job, how can I justify that?


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Form 80 & 1221*

Hello Guys,
I was trying hard to find a link to post my query , however I ended up pressing the reply button : Hope this helps me to post my query

I had filed for 189 visa in FEB 2015.
MECH ENGR code - points 65
Received my PR invite on 22 May 2015
Visa Logged & Payment done on 29 June 2015
Hap ID Medical requested on 28 July 2015
Submitted PCC , Medicals on 6th Aug 2015
Received request from CO for Form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse on 28 Aug 2015
Submitted on 15th Sep 2015
When can I expect my Visa Grant ? Pl help me I am literally stressed waiting for ....

One more query - Generally i read on the blogs that after medicals 80 and 1221 are generally not asked for ?
Is there any issue if they are asking for?
secondly i need to know is there any chance that more queries may come or this query for form 80 and 1221 means "all other things including medical , other docs are in order" ?

Pls advise / respond....


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Guys

Just out of anxiety I am filling in form 1221 for me and my wife.

I have a few doubts on the same, please advise:

1. Q3: Name in your own language or script(if applicable)
Is anyone filled in the same (in hindi) as it is not a fill-able field like the other fields or it can be left blank?

2. Q17: What is the general purpose of your journey/ further stay?
Is this question related to Q16 i.e. Have you previously held an Australian visa? or it is asking for upcoming trip after we are granted our migration visa's? Got a confused.

3. Q18: If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
I have filled a tentative date here, is this right way to do or it should be left blank?
Simlar, with Q19: Intended date of departure?

4. Q40: If you organised your employment, give details below? I have written here 'Not finalized yet' ? Is this correct way to do?

5. In part N, Q43: Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/ skills/ research obtained once you depart Australia?
This is optional question but still do we actually fill in something here?

Please guys, advise.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> This is Q24: Just select "No" and move to next relevant question.
> 
> 
> Answer second part of Q23: DATES AND EVENTS ARE NOT KNOWN AT THIS STAGE.


Hi Jeeten..i did not answer second part of Q23 and answered No in Q24...will this effect my visa process.

thanks


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

*have they ever been known by any other names?*

*Is this family member currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?*

This is about my wife. Before marriage her name included her father's name and surname.

After marriage though, it was including my name and surname.

During my e-visa application I have answered *NO* for this question. 

Would this affect?
Do I have to correct this info my filling form (i forgot which; but used for correcting the information) ?
Do I correct this info in form 80 and 1221?

Please answer anyone.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dear ,

Please guide me : while filling EOI and earlier on EA assessment i mentioned my current company name different but actually since last year my company is operating with slightly different name should i mention current changed named salary slips while i have applied visa 189, EA assessment, EOI all with old name with which i started my work since 5 yrs back??? what to do as now i am in a position to provide attachements for me and my family along with form80 and 1221 should i mention same old name or rather i can modify current job exp and make this change while attaching form80 and 1221 and attachements with salary slips as per old name of company....


appreciate your feedcbacks...

please help!


Cheers


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Do we fill form80 for both self and spouse?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, if you are aspiring for Direct Grant and want to limit CO interaction.





Vakymy said:


> Do we fill form80 for both self and spouse?


----------



## MissionAus_2016 (Jan 15, 2016)

*Form 1221 info*

Hello,
If can help me in letting me know how to rectify form 1221. Actually I missed to put XII class details in form 1221. I just mentioned engg and xth class details in Q27. 
Though XII class details are there in form-80. So will that be an issue for Form 1221 and how to rectify that?

Regards




Jeeten#80 said:


> Now after a Looong Wait, finally you have heard from your CO.
> 
> DO as the CO has asked for.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissionAus_2016 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes for both


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

dev1211 said:


> Hi all...I finally received a mail (through my agent) from my CO yesterday (visa lodged on 28 December, 2014 and after my agent asking him the status of my application on 6th April, 2015 having not heard from department on my application).
> 
> The CO has asked to provide CV, Form 80 and Form 1221 within 7 days. In the Form 80 instructions what the CO has sent along with the request checklist, it is mentioned "Please indicate all the International Travel you have undertaken in the last 30 years". As per form 80, they have mentioned the International Travel details for only last 10 years and 30 years only in the case of humanitarian/refugee visa. So is it okay to provide only 10 years?
> 
> ...



Same Case to me.....GSM Adelaide asked me those forms. Here is my timeline:

My Case:
EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
Age : 30 points
Exp (3 years) : 5 points
PTE each 65: 10 points
Total 60 points eligible for 189 subclass
EOI lodge: 1 May 2016
Invitation: 11 May 2016
Visa Applied: 26 May 2016
All documents Submitted till 7 June: Academic Certificates, English PTE, Experience letters, Bank Statement, Salary Slips, Appointment letter, Contract letters, Resume, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Spouse PCC, Spouse English PTE, Medicals.
IMMI acc status: Application Received
CO Adelaide Team Asked for Form80 and Form1221 for both candidates: 21 June 2016
IMMI acc status: Information Required
Submitted on same Day: 21 June 2016
IMMI acc status: Assessment in Progress

waiting for GRANT

Did you receive your GRANT by today!


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> I was asked for 80/1221 and spouse was asked for 80. I got my visa without delay. This is absolutely a normal and not an out-of-the-ordinary request


when can I expect GRANT

My Case:
EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
Age : 30 points
Exp (3 years) : 5 points
PTE each 65: 10 points
Total 60 points eligible for 189 subclass
EOI lodge: 1 May 2016
Invitation: 11 May 2016
Visa Applied: 26 May 2016
All documents Submitted till 7 June: Academic Certificates, English PTE, Experience letters, Bank Statement, Salary Slips, Appointment letter, Contract letters, Resume, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Spouse PCC, Spouse English PTE, Medicals.
IMMI acc status: Application Received
CO Adelaide Team Asked for Form80 and Form1221 for both candidates: 21 June 2016
IMMI acc status: Information Required
Submitted on same Day: 21 June 2016
IMMI acc status: Assessment in Progress

waiting for GRANT


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Hello,
> If can help me in letting me know how to rectify form 1221. Actually I missed to put XII class details in form 1221. I just mentioned engg and xth class details in Q27.
> Though XII class details are there in form-80. So will that be an issue for Form 1221 and how to rectify that?
> 
> Regards


Hi,

I just wanted to know in education details in form 80 do we give all education details from birth or just 10th and college.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

*Form1221 - Help*

Hi Seniors,

Need your advice and help please.

I am in the midst of filling Form 80 & Form 1221.

While doing that I have got a few queries, which have definitely been asked in the past but, I didn't find any appropriate responses to that (For Eg: one asked by @Kariznin reg. 1221 in this same thread - but not answered).

So, please help me with the below queries:

1. Question 18 & 19 - Intended Date of Arrival & Departure --> As of now, I have no clue abt when I will be able to travel (arrive there) as it depends on the grant date. So, shall I leave it blank. or Need to give something tentative here?
For Departure date - How can we give any date here since, we generally move there on the Permanent Residency basis. So, what shall I give here - Leave Blank or what?

2. Question 20 & 21 - How abt STOPOVERS and ONWARD locations - What shall I give here?


3. Question 22 - Are you fully funding your trip?
For Me (Main Applicant) - I think it will be a simple "YES" and that's it.....right?
For spouse - What shall i give for her...because I will have to select "NO". If I give my name and then what to fill in the details section such as Institution etc.?

4. Part N - Additional Information
Question 43 (specially) and 44 - What to fill in here?


Please assist with my above queries.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Need your advice and help please.
> 
> ...


1. Unknown
2. Unknown
3. Yes for you. NO for spouse and add your details (you can use additional info section as well to detail it. Mention that my spouse XXX will be taking care of my financial requirements)
4. FOrm 80 , ques 43 and 44 is about children details and family details. Add all required details there


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> 1. Unknown
> 2. Unknown
> 3. Yes for you. NO for spouse and add your details (you can use additional info section as well to detail it. Mention that my spouse XXX will be taking care of my financial requirements)
> 4. FOrm 80 , ques 43 and 44 is about children details and family details. Add all required details there


====================================================


Thank you very much for your responses.

But, I am sorry I forgot to mention that these questions were w.r.t. FORM 1221.

So, If you can pls respond for FORM 1221 it would be really helpful.

Many Thank @Sharma1981


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> ====================================================
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your responses.
> ...


Form 1221 - Ques 18 and 19 - Write Unknown with pen and scan the page
Ques 43 - N/A
Ques 44 - Add any detail you want to highlight. eg. Any name variation etc


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> Form 1221 - Ques 18 and 19 - Write Unknown with pen and scan the page
> Ques 43 - N/A
> Ques 44 - Add any detail you want to highlight. eg. Any name variation etc



Question 18 & 19 (Form 1221)
-----------------------------------
Please note that I am not filling the form using Pen etc.
I will be filling it online, so how can I mention "Unknown" in the dates field?

Do I have to leave them blank?


How did other seniors handle this scenario for Question No. 18 & 19 (Form 1221)?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Question 18 & 19 (Form 1221)
> -----------------------------------
> Please note that I am not filling the form using Pen etc.
> I will be filling it online, so how can I mention "Unknown" in the dates field?
> ...


YOu can just fill that page using PEN and then scan it. ANyway you'll be doing the same for signature page as well.

Other than that you can just leave it blank


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

I am filling in the online form for 1221. However when I right click and print and then save as PDF, all the tick boxes disappear on the PDF file. The text contents are ok. I am using Adobe Reader X. Can someone help me out on this pl


----------



## snook (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi,

I'm going to apply for 476 visa beginning of next month.I'm going to apply for my spouse as a dependent.Do I need to submit 2 separate T80 forms for me and my spouse? What else do I need to submit apart from our marriage certificate? 

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

snook said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to apply for 476 visa beginning of next month.I'm going to apply for my spouse as a dependent.Do I need to submit 2 separate T80 forms for me and my spouse? What else do I need to submit apart from our marriage certificate?
> 
> Thank you


You will get a better response if you post under the 476 thread
Your question is not limited to just Form 80/1221

Cheers


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

*Form 80 required for Parents and inlaws*

Hello,

I am preparing documents to submit my VISA application. In the same lines, can someone let me know is form 80 required for parents, siblings and in-laws?

Thanks,
Ria


----------

